# Bearpen hike -Monday July 6



## ciscokid (Jun 11, 2015)

Meet at Prattsville diner 10 am

Join the Snow Journal group

Alex 4aprice ?


----------



## ciscokid (Jun 12, 2015)

Snowjournal Bearpen hike thread


http://www.snowjournal.com/discussion/72/who-s-interested-in-a-bearpen-hike-july-6-9#latest


----------



## ciscokid (Jun 17, 2015)

Changed to Sunday July 5


----------

